

Problems with zip files as folders. - astine
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2009/02/09/pitfals-of-the-zip-file-as-folder-metaphor/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A specific example of a more general pitfall ...

If you're going to use a metaphor to "protect" your users against a morass of
petty details, you can't afford to do a half-assed implementation. You have to
do a thorough analysis of your use cases, you have to know what you're
provoking them into believing, and you have to anticipate (nearly) everything
they might do as a result of that belief.

Metaphors assist enormously in usability. Users can become productive very
quickly if something looks _and behaves_ in a familiar fashion, but if it's
not complete, the users will get confused.

And angry.

